# Állat szemek...



## Hilda1949 (2006 Január 17)

Nem tudom, voltatok-e már olyan helyzetben, hogy bele kellett nézni egy egy állat szemébe. Vagy véletlen, vagy készakarva. Aztán csak nézünk mi is... Olyan csodálatos szép szemeik vannak egyes állatoknak, hogy beleremeg az ember lánya...

Mit lehet benne látni? Elsősorban nagy nagy szeretetet, ragaszkodást, odaadást, egymáshoz való tartozást, s boldogságot, hogy van egy gazdi, akit mindenkinél jobban szeret a világon!! és tudja, hogy viszont szeretik! S ezért az érzésért érdemes élni!!


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 17)

A legszebb a macskaszem. Nekem a kerékpáromon is van egy. :5:


----------



## platon (2006 Január 17)

Efike írta:


> A legszebb a macskaszem. Nekem a kerékpáromon is van egy. :5:


Gondolkodjunk csak!<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
Gondolkodjunk csak állatszerető kedves fórumosok. Miért is szeretjük állatainkat és tulajdonítunk nekik olykor, olykor emberi, vagy azoktól is különb tulajdonságokat? Tudom, hogy most magamra vonom állatszerető fórum társaim felháborodását. (Lelkes állatbarát vagyok magam is,) még is kötekedem! Sokszor rosszul szeretem állataim. Emberiesítem sajnos gyakran őket, ezért is ártok nekik. Ezért is indítanám e vitát, hogy okosabban szeressük kedvenceinket. Öreg és fiatal kutya, cica barátaink gondolkodjunk már közösen ezekről is.<o></o>
Isten azért teremtette az egeret, hogy a macskának legyen eledele. A kutyát meg azért, hogy a póráz végén legyen egy gazdi is. A baromfit, pulykát meg egyebeket, hogy legyen nekünk eledel? Efikének meg "macskaszeme"(Provokációnak elég?):444: <o></o>


----------



## pulchra46 (2006 December 20)

nekem pókjaim vannak. nehéz egyszerre 8 szembe nézni


----------



## dudus (2007 Február 3)

pulchra46 írta:


> nekem pókjaim vannak. nehéz egyszerre 8 szembe nézni



Volt aki megoldotta


----------



## garibaldi (2007 Február 4)

Nos, akárki, akármit mond is, tényleg csodálatos egy macskaszem.


----------



## jara (2007 Február 4)

Ló szemébe néztem már nagyon mélyen, és ott szabadságot, nyugalmat és békét láttam. Az emberek szemében ilyet ritkán látok.


----------



## dottizo (2007 Február 10)

helo
és a kígyószemhez mit szóltok?


----------



## sztzs (2007 Február 10)

Variációk egy témára (lovasok és barbi)


----------



## sztzs (2007 Február 10)

A méh és a légy szeme (index.hu)


----------



## prisca (2007 Február 10)

pávaszem


----------



## pocka (2007 Február 12)

Ha én a kutyám szemébe nézek, el kezd rám ugatni. Nem szereti


----------



## handl (2007 Április 20)

Érdekes... ezzel az kutyám is így van, nem szereti, ha a szemébe nézek, mindig elfordítja a fejét.


----------



## tájdi (2007 Április 29)

Egy bűnbánó szem


----------



## tájdi (2007 Április 29)

Hűűűűű!de furcsán mondod!


----------



## fockteri (2007 Május 2)

Hilda1949 írta:


> Nem tudom, voltatok-e már olyan helyzetben, hogy bele kellett nézni egy egy állat szemébe. Vagy véletlen, vagy készakarva. Aztán csak nézünk mi is... Olyan csodálatos szép szemeik vannak egyes állatoknak, hogy beleremeg az ember lánya...
> 
> Mit lehet benne látni? Elsősorban nagy nagy szeretetet, ragaszkodást, odaadást, egymáshoz való tartozást, s boldogságot, hogy van egy gazdi, akit mindenkinél jobban szeret a világon!! és tudja, hogy viszont szeretik! S ezért az érzésért érdemes élni!!


 

Egyetértek Veled!

Mindig voltak kutyáim és volt amelyik a kezem közt hallt meg.Sose felejtem el a szemét, ahogy kért segítsek neki, de nem tudtam.


----------



## Peci (2007 Május 4)

handl írta:


> Érdekes... ezzel az kutyám is így van, nem szereti, ha a szemébe nézek, mindig elfordítja a fejét.


mert olyankor tudatja veled te vagy a főnök...


----------



## tájdi (2007 Május 8)

De jó elheveredni...tele a pocak!


----------



## tájdi (2007 Május 8)

Gyönyörűséges szemek...és nem csak a szemek.


----------



## MadGhost (2007 Május 8)

*Egy igazán bátor cica!*

Vajon mi a történet vége


----------



## tájdi (2007 Május 9)

Naaaaaaaaaa! dobd már végre el azt a ladbát!


----------



## tájdi (2007 Május 9)

Tetszik, amit mondasz!


----------



## tájdi (2007 Május 9)

Vedd el a lasztit, ha tudod!


----------



## tájdi (2007 Május 9)

Nem viszel magaddal?


----------



## tájdi (2007 Május 9)

Olyan árvák vagyunk, gazdit szeretnénk!


----------



## tájdi (2007 Május 9)

Engem is vigyen haza valaki!


----------



## tájdi (2007 Május 9)

Öreg vagyok, fáradt vagyok.

Az én imádott nagy macim (sajnos már csak volt)


----------



## taki024 (2007 Július 27)

Hilda1949 írta:


> Nem tudom, voltatok-e már olyan helyzetben, hogy bele kellett nézni egy egy állat szemébe. Vagy véletlen, vagy készakarva. Aztán csak nézünk mi is... Olyan csodálatos szép szemeik vannak egyes állatoknak, hogy beleremeg az ember lánya...
> 
> Mit lehet benne látni? Elsősorban nagy nagy szeretetet, ragaszkodást, odaadást, egymáshoz való tartozást, s boldogságot, hogy van egy gazdi, akit mindenkinél jobban szeret a világon!! és tudja, hogy viszont szeretik! S ezért az érzésért érdemes élni!!


 
Mostanában jókat vitatkozunk Kedvesemmel, éppen az állatok szemével kapcsolatban. Vitánk apropója a kis házi állatunk, akit mostanában leginkább "Pusztítóként" emlegetünk. Szerintem az Ő szeme is nagyon különleges. Egyszerű, szinte teljesen fekete gomb-szem, mégis nagyon beszédes: mindíg tudjuk, hova néz és mit figyel. Szerintem nagyon is élő, értelmet sugárzó szeme van, bár viselkedése leginkább ennek az ellenkezőjét igazolja.


----------



## taki024 (2007 Július 28)

Vonzó szempár


----------



## taki024 (2007 Július 28)

Kedves gazdi! Nézz rám!


----------



## taki024 (2007 Július 28)

Mosó Maci


----------



## taki024 (2007 Július 28)

No persze nem csak az állatok szeme különleges! A BAJUSZ is különleges szerepet játszik az állatok életében. Szerintem a 6. érzék szerepét tölti be. Képesek vele metakommunikációra is!


----------



## taki024 (2007 Július 28)

Még egyet felteszek, de többit már csak akkor, ha kéritek, mert már sok leszek


----------



## KellyOES (2007 Július 30)

Macskám még nem volt, kutyám igen. Valóban fantasztikus érzés elmerülni abban a világban, ami akkor tárul eléd, ha a kutyád szemébe nézel. Igenis tudnak beszélni az állatok, csak meg kell tanulnunk megérteni őket!


----------



## KellyOES (2007 Július 30)

Megpróbálok képet feltölteni, nem biztos, hogy sikerül... Ha igen, akkor a kutyáim felemás színű szemeit láthatjátok rajta.


----------



## körömlakkbaby (2008 Január 4)

ez a szempár talán mindent elárul


----------



## Hilda1949 (2008 Január 5)

Szép NApot mindenkinek!
Karácsonyi ajándékként "jött" hozzám Micike!
Egy kedves kis cica. Teljesen belborította a megszokott rendet és csendet....
A bundájában két szívecske van. Megmutatom nektek is!kiss


----------



## JULA56 (2008 Február 18)

Ö Milka,gyönyörű csillagszeme van!


----------



## tájdi (2008 Február 24)

​ 
csak pár perc, ami még kutyaéletemből hátra van.​


----------



## tájdi (2008 Február 24)

*Tavaly nyáron még jó volt minden*


----------



## edios (2008 Április 24)

meg az enyimék


----------



## Hilda1949 (2008 Április 25)

Sziasztok!

Hoztam én is újfennt! Racka birka gyönyörű szeme!


----------



## tájdi (2008 Május 3)

[URL="http://imageshack.us"]


[/URL]


----------



## anuska 28 (2008 Május 3)




----------



## aneeeka (2008 Május 23)

Igen, azok a szemek! Olyan őszinte és tiszta tekintetük van, hogy az én szívem néha belefájdul. És úgy érzem, most el kell mesélnem valamit. Három hete elvesztettem 7 és fél éves hullámos papagájomat, Robikát, akit mindennél jobban szerettem. A legcsodálatosabb dolgokat tanultam meg tőle. Ő mindig velem volt, örömben, bánatban, éjjel, nappal, mindig megvigasztalt, érdek nélkül szeretett és elfogadott társának. Ezért, amikor fél éve megtudtam, hogy beteg, az egész országból minden létező állatorvost felkerestem. A diagnózis meglett, gyógyszer is lett, és fél éven keresztül naponta kétszer adtam neki egy kis plusz életet. Ám a kis szervezete nem bírta sokáig. Mikor tudtam, hogy közel az idő, hogy lassan mennie kell, el sem mozdultam mellőle. A tenyeremben halt meg, úgy, hogy az utolsó pillanatokban is simogattam őt, amikor leállt a pici szíve, és nyugtatgattam, hogy nem kell félnie, mellette vagyok. És ő még utoljára odabújt hozzám... és megrándult a kis teste, és csipogott, fájt neki, biztosan... és végig engem nézett. Azok a csöpp kis szemek! Az a segítséget váró tekintet... majdnem meghasadt a szívem. De nem sírtam, mosolyogtam rá, egészen addig, amíg le nem hunyta a szemét. Nem akartam, hogy lássa, mennyire fáj ez nekem. Úgy ment el, hogy mellette voltam, puszilgattam, simogattam, beszéltem hozzá. Érzem, hogy helyesen cselekedtem, így biztosan nem félt. Sosem felejtem el azt a pillanatot és azokat a szemecskéket. Ott volt bennük egy egész pici, törékeny élet minden szeretete, vágyakozása, kérdése és válasza, fájdalma, öröme, és még ezer leírhatatlan érzés. 
Köszönöm, h ezt megoszthattam veletek. Igazán... 
Szép napot nektek!


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 1)

*A cica Tücsök névre hallgat*

A kutyusok: Bogár, Maci,Néró!!!És ezek a szemek beszélnek(szerintem)


----------



## Giorgio-86 (2008 Július 11)

Sziasztok!

Szerintem sok állatnak van szép szeme. Egyik macskánkat Csillagszeműnek hívjuk , röviden csak Csillag .


----------



## 2xB (2008 Augusztus 8)

az biztos....annál szebb csak az emberi van


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Augusztus 15)

bastyenka írta:


> A kutyusok: Bogár, Maci,Néró!!!És ezek a szemek beszélnek(szerintem)


 
*Valóban beszédesek a cica, és a kutyusok szeme.*
*Elég hetyke, rátarti a cica. A vörös kutyus nagyon fáradt, egy kicsit szomorú. A fekete, no játszunk? Kérdést érzem benne. A fehér boldog, hogy foglalkoznak vele.*
*Nékem is van kutyusom, és már sok volt ezelőtt is, és van cicám is. Ismerem ezeket a nézéseket.*
*Nagyon szép állataid vannak.*
*Sok szeretettel Erzsi.kiss*


----------



## darvinda (2008 Augusztus 15)

Sütike

Fényképezésnél néha az egyik szeme zöld a másik sárga.


----------



## Emily89 (2008 Augusztus 20)

sziasztok!ezeket mindenképpen nézzétek meg!!!!!!!!!


----------



## szuzi86 (2008 Szeptember 14)

Bizony hogyha akarnak valamit, akkor meg milyen artatlan szemekkel tudnak bamulni


----------



## mona005 (2008 Szeptember 16)

a kutyáknak nagyon szép tekintetük van, és nem üres


----------



## Natasa112 (2008 Szeptember 25)

Attól függ milen macska....xD


----------



## Szamica (2008 Október 23)

Ezek a képek Pamiról, a fekete kandúromról készültek. 
Úgyanaz a macska, három különböző tekintet.


----------



## tájdi (2008 Október 25)

c

<OBJECT height=344 width=425>
&ampnbsp
<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/N4w7t9C0T1E&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></OBJECT>


----------



## Szamica (2008 Október 26)

Ő Szivecske, egy kedves barátom cicusa  gondolom nem kell mondani, honnan kapta a nevét


----------



## szszilvi (2009 Január 30)

Az állatok szeme elárul mindent. Mint az emberé. Csak figyelni kell rájuk!!!


----------



## tájdi (2009 Január 30)

Szamica írta:


> Ezek a képek Pamiról, a fekete kandúromról készültek.
> Úgyanaz a macska, három különböző tekintet.


 
Szamica! Itt a te cicafiúd párja, az én Dorkám.


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Január 30)

Szép Estét Mindenkinek!


 

 

 



 További Szép Estét Mindenkinek!


----------



## schp (2009 Február 9)

Tényleg szép a macskaszem


----------



## susan.red (2009 Április 21)

Az utóbbi két hétben rengeteg menhelyi kutyust láttam élőben. Soha nem felejtem el a bánatos szemeiket. Legszivesebben kapásból ötöt elhoztam volna, de csak egyre van keret.


----------



## bea80 (2009 Április 23)

A hűséges állat szeménél,ahogy rád néz:nincs szebb.


----------



## Abundance (2009 Május 5)

Köszönöm a csodálatos képeket!Imádom a kutyákat


----------



## *Rya* (2009 Szeptember 12)

Efike írta:


> A legszebb a macskaszem. Nekem a kerékpáromon is van egy. :5:




Nah, szerintem meg nem az a legszebb.  Számomra a macskák szeméből csak a gonoszság és a gőg árad... 
Más viszont egy kiskutyaszem. Az enyém (Tigris) olyan aranyosan néz néha, hogy szabályosan kizsarolja a simogatást  Imádja ha a nyaka, és a hasa között simogatom. De talán minden kutyus így van ezzel.


----------



## *Rya* (2009 Szeptember 12)

susan.red írta:


> Az utóbbi két hétben rengeteg menhelyi kutyust láttam élőben. Soha nem felejtem el a bánatos szemeiket. Legszivesebben kapásból ötöt elhoztam volna, de csak egyre van keret.




Ezért nem merek én sem menhelyre menni... A szívem hasadna meg értük...  Annyira borzalmas lehet a látvány... És én sem tudnék megállni egynél. De persze az se jobb, ha felnyalábolok tízet, aztán meg nem tudok róluk gondoskodni... :S Az állattartás nem csak annyiból áll, hogy ott vannak az udvaron/lakásban, néha kapnak enni-inni, és ennyi... Pedig sokan azt hiszik talán... Vagy én már nem is értem, hogy miért van ilyen sok ember, aki magára hagyja előzőleg már befogadott állataikat...


----------



## hetyu (2009 Szeptember 13)

Ha már csodaszép szem kell


----------



## carly (2009 Szeptember 13)




----------



## carly (2009 Szeptember 13)




----------



## carly (2009 Szeptember 13)




----------



## carly (2009 Szeptember 13)




----------



## carly (2009 Szeptember 13)




----------



## Mandy81 (2009 Szeptember 19)

mennyi érdekes tekintet, hihetetlen szépek


----------



## cinci68 (2009 Szeptember 19)

Én a boxerkutyám utolsó pillantását nem tudom elfelejteni,amikor rámnézett, és lassan elhomályosult a szeme....a karjaimban halt meg szegény....((


----------



## carly (2009 Szeptember 21)




----------



## carly (2009 Szeptember 21)




----------



## carly (2009 Szeptember 21)




----------



## carly (2009 Szeptember 21)




----------



## carly (2009 Szeptember 21)




----------



## Grob (2009 Szeptember 21)

Mikor a kutyám haldoklott, a szemembe nézett, sóhajtott, majd letette fejét a lábaira. Azt mondta a szemével: nagyon beteg vagyok gazdám, mennem kell, engedj el. Még aznap délután elszenderedett szegény. Kislány voltam még, hetekig sírtam.


----------



## gzsbl (2009 Szeptember 30)

Szerintem mindent elárul például a kutya szeme, tekintete. Örömöt, bánatot, kívánságot, csalódást egyaránt. Szinte épp hogy csak beszélni nem tudnak.


----------



## Tinaa (2009 November 1)

A mi sziámi macskánknak gyönyörű kék szeme van. Talán hülyeség, de mikor belenézek szinte megnyugtat..


----------



## tilla13 (2009 November 4)

*Állatok szemek*

Amikor a kiscicám aranyosan rám néz meg meg puszil akkor elájulok.


----------



## Ingrid15 (2010 Január 30)

Ellenállhatatlan! 

Forrás:
http://image.hotdog.hu/_data/members1/185/496185/images/235212_130536_shrek-macska.jpg


----------



## Magdalena67 (2010 Január 31)

Egyszer azt olvastam valahol,hogy bármilyen sokáig nézel a macskád szemébe,ő szemrebbenés nélkül állja a szemkontaktust.No mármost,ezt én is kipróbáltam,és majdnem rá is fizettem.Pár másodperc múltán nekem ugrott a macsekom,és majdnem a szemem bánta...


----------



## horgasnora (2010 Február 15)

*Hát még ilyent !?*



Magdalena67 írta:


> Egyszer azt olvastam valahol,hogy bármilyen sokáig nézel a macskád szemébe,ő szemrebbenés nélkül állja a szemkontaktust.No mármost,ezt én is kipróbáltam,és majdnem rá is fizettem.Pár másodperc múltán nekem ugrott a macsekom,és majdnem a szemem bánta...



Hát, ilyent tett a macsekod ?! Nem ismerek rá ! Jó ezt tudni !


----------



## pucu-ka (2010 Február 15)




----------



## Tetty16 (2010 Február 23)

szerintem is a macskaszem a legaranyosabb...de pl a mi kutyusunké is
amikor édesen rámnéz
oan tündéri


----------



## mohacsiga55 (2010 Június 27)

Maszat cicám szeme.


----------



## Hilda1949 (2010 Július 6)

Sziasztok!kiss

Én is szeretem az állatokat nagyon.
Múlt héten fotóztam, s, ezt a szembe levő templomot láttam meg a kutya szemében...


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 26)




----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 16)




----------



## *Julietteee* (2011 Január 24)

*tág pupillk*

nekem a macskám pupillája néha kitágul, és olyankor félelmetes, és meg van vadulva, ha meg belenézek a szemébe, kihívásnka veszi és arcontámad


----------



## AndiC (2011 Március 24)




----------



## AndiC (2011 Június 3)

Eagle eye


----------



## janotutu (2011 December 10)

*Egerészölyv*

Egerészölyv


----------



## borosklaudia2002 (2012 Március 17)

a kutyáknak van legcukibb szemük


----------



## hobati (2012 Március 17)

Milyen szomorú a szeme.


----------



## Kiscsirke728 (2012 Március 27)

A fehér cicámnak gyönyörű felemás szempárja van. Egyik zöld, a másik kék. Iszonyatosan jól áll a fehér cicán, és úgy tud nézni, hogy elolvadok.


----------



## Arlette (2012 Július 14)

Az én cicám szemtelen, szó szerint, ugyanis csak egy van neki, de azzal úgy tud nézni, hogy elolvadok.


----------



## nyuszibaba25 (2012 December 12)

Iszonyú a kígyó szeme, nem csoda, hogy áldozatait szinte megbűvöli!


----------



## Kaszazsu (2015 December 13)

Azt hiszem, ez a kép mindent elárul! Ha Tücsök így néz rám. csak szeretetet, bizalmat érzek. Három éve, mikor a menhelyen megláttam, egy vad, tomboló kutya háta mögött, a sarokban reszketett. A szeme helyén csak vékony rést láttam, ki sem merte nyitni. A gazdája halála után került be a menhelyre és egy évig nem kellett senkinek! Igazán boldog vagyok, hogy őt boldoggá tudom tenni!


----------



## zsolesz11 (2016 Április 11)

pulchra46 írta:


> nekem pókjaim vannak. nehéz egyszerre 8 szembe nézni


nekem legjobban a lovak szeme tetszik neha ugy erzem lelkembe latnak


----------



## pixyke (2016 Május 11)




----------



## Bazso Zsolt (2016 Május 11)

imádom a kutyákat.


----------



## Bazso Zsolt (2016 Május 11)

imádom a kutyákat.


----------



## Bazso Zsolt (2016 Május 11)

imádom a kutyákat.


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Október 9)

Ezt az orángután babát Budinak hívják. Az anyját megölték, őt hazavitte valaki, aki egy akkora tyúkketrecben tartotta egy éven keresztül, amiben kinyújtózni sem tudott. Nézd a kezét, ami teljesen eltorzult. Minden mozgatásra felsírt, akkora fájdalmai voltak. Szerencséjére egy orángután mentő csapat rátalált, folyamatos kezelésben részesítette és ezzel visszaadta a mozgási képességét.
Nézd a szemét! A kép a kezelés legelején készült. Egy nem egészen két éves állat elvesztette az anyját, idegen és szeretetlen környezetbe került, folyamatos fájdalmak közt éli az életét.


----------



## cdurmol (2016 Október 9)

Egy ritka családi pillanat. Az újszülött a mama jobb karja alól kandikál ki, míg a baloldalán a nagyobbacska sihedernyi kölyök, aki még kicsi az önálló életre. Nincs már szüksége a mama tejére, anyu mégis engedi szopni, hogy érezze, őt is szereti, csak a picivel többet kell törődnie. 
Nézd az anya szemét! A megértő szeretet, ami tükröződik benne.


----------



## kisskun (2017 Január 23)

Vajon ebből a szemből milyen érzelem olvasható ki?


----------



## kisskun (2017 Január 23)

Mondjuk neki már kedvesebb a tekintete


----------

